# Laugh Of the Day



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been having way too much fun photographing the dogs over the last couple days.
I had to caption this pic! 




Synchronized chase


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

you have such beautiful dogs!! I was gonna say you should use the first one (without the captions lol) as your calendar entry... but then I remembered how _gorgeous_ your calendar entry is and I can't chose which is better haha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep Tara, that needs to go in the 'bloopers' picture of the month calendar thing. 
Actually, I hope there is a 'bloopers' catergory, because that picture is a classic.
Mollie uses her arms like that too, but I'm never clever enough to catch a photo. Kai's a right character, that's for sure.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> you have such beautiful dogs!! I was gonna say you should use the first one (without the captions lol) as your calendar entry... but then I remembered how _gorgeous_ your calendar entry is and I can't chose which is better haha


Thanks Hayley! I have a hard time choosing too LOL! The lighting is pretty near perfect in the calendar entry though. We'll see what else I can come up with when the dogs cooperate........



> MollyWoppy
> 
> Yep Tara, that needs to go in the 'bloopers' picture of the month calendar thing.
> Actually, I hope there is a 'bloopers' catergory, because that picture is a classic.
> Mollie uses her arms like that too, but I'm never clever enough to catch a photo. Kai's a right character, that's for sure.


Bloopers for sure! There is a blooper month if I remember correctly. 
These Cattle dogs are so expressive in every way. You would think my guys were all about to kill each other for all the teeth I see in the photos. I'll have to get some video of her anteater tongue....now that's funny....very rude....but very funny


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Great pictures! The newest addition has really grown too and looking like she's fitting right in. What fun!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love the caption! Laugh out loud!
I think it would make a great calendar entry even with the caption!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think whatever inconveniences you have, or however much meat costs, it is all worth it to live in a place like that.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think whatever inconveniences you have, or however much meat costs, it is all worth it to live in a place like that.


I really do appreciate where I live....wouldn't change it for anything. Nothing like a walk on a deserted beach to clear the cobwebs or daily frustrations.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

That is the perfect caption for that picture I love it. 

I also really want to live where you live. Want to adopt me lol?


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Want to adopt me lol?


Duke, Nala and I will come too... oh, and my husband, I suppose!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> I think it would make a great calendar entry even with the caption!


Oh yes I didn't mean the caption wasnt any good, it's hilarious! I just thought it wouldnt be allowed in the calendar comp lol


----------

